# My first Vape Meet



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

Hi guys i wil be attending my first vape meet on the 28th of this month n im feeling kinda nervous lol ,just wanted to find out wat do the guys carry to vape meets in terms of hardware i use rather cheap n small setup so im jyst nervous its gonna turn out like standing at a urinal n my setup is the smallest lmfao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vapington (7/6/15)

Lol bro no one is going to judge you. We just end up talking k@k, tasting juice and meeting the new guys. Some guys bring enough vape gear to start a small vape shop and others bring one or two devices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (7/6/15)

the main aim is that you keep on vaping mate!!! but to make your life easier --- some extra wicking and some extra batteries ... you are bound to try some other bloke's juice so a dripper is a nice to have. and if you have a phobia for germs, then an extra drip tip to try on other peep's atties. 

BUT MAINLY : ----> be prepared to learn a LOT, have fun and lots of k@k talk!! *enjoy the meet up!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## nemo (7/6/15)

I have never seen the guys that I have met vaping at pubs or in the streets having a "pi$$ing" contest if anything advice or tricks on the current gear you use being handed out instead. We all have a good idea of what it is like to give up the coffin nails and anyone that looks down on that is uneducated in my opinion. I am sure though that most will try to make you get a Reo, I see lots of love for those devices here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

Lol then it sounds like its gonna be cool, and @HPBotha i cant even bring my mech along unfortuately i dont gave a charger so my mech is jus standing on my night stand for days bought it n havent caped it once im only getting a charger at the mvc vape meet


----------



## Matt (7/6/15)

Sure someone can bring a extra battery so you can use the mech at the meet. Then they can give you some advice and tricks.


----------



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

@Matt if youre offerong i thonk il take u up on that n brong my mech along for a try


----------



## Matt (7/6/15)

Im in cape town unfortunately otherwise i would. Those guys there have more batteries then eskom can charge at ones without blowing up the grid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

Crap i thought u in joburg lol thanks anyway bro mayb il find someone with a fresh vattery n i can try my mech


----------



## Jakey (7/6/15)

@abdul bro make a plan for some batts for the guy for the day. I know hes gna feel that mvc love. @kelly22 you going to be blown away by how chilled the meet is. Enjoy.


----------



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

@Jakey thanks buddy hope to see you there cool


----------



## Vapington (7/6/15)

Im sure there will be quite a few spare batteries lying around haha


----------



## Balsak (8/6/15)

Got a few battery's lying around will check if i can find one


----------



## LandyMan (8/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Crap i thought u in joburg lol thanks anyway bro mayb il find someone with a fresh vattery n i can try my mech


Bring all your gear Bud, there will be batteries to use and loads of knowledge to be soaked up


----------



## KieranD (8/6/15)

@kelly22 i suggest you bring the Mech along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (8/6/15)

Thanks guys i have never felt more a part of something since before i became disable you guys are awesome

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

